# Want to move to Italy but have questions



## CCorrao

Hi everyone, I'm Chasity. 

I'm looking to move to Italy and currently work for an Aerospace company which I will still be working for remotely. So a needing a job is not an issue for me. 

I'm not sure where I should start looking. 

I love the beach, but I love the little towns, markets and cafe shops. I'm single and moving with my dog while my grown children remain in the US. 

I do not want to spend a lot on living expenses because I want to be able to explore and travel around Europe. 

Does anyone have any advice or information for me? 

Ready for a change and want to live abroad.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a note here: working remotely from Italy is considered working IN Italy so you'll need to be conscious of whether or not your visa will allow you to work while living there. It doesn't matter if your employer is based in the US or in Outer Mongolia, you'll be considered to be working in Italy and will be subject to any and all Italian taxes and social insurances. (It may be possible to get out of the social insurances for up to 5 years, but only if your employer is transferring you there, and makes the proper arrangements to keep you in the US based benefits programs.)

Of course, if you have Italian (or other European) nationality, you have no visa worries. However, you are still expected to register with and pay the appropriate local taxes and insurances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn

Look at the cost of renting in a few areas, what kind of transport is available for both short and long distance. Once you have an area in mind you will find more information forthcoming.


----------



## accbgb

Honestly, unless you have or can obtain Italian/EU citizenship, there is very little chance of you being able to do this legally. I'm sorry to be a buzzkill, but that is just the reality of the situation.

Are you of Italian descent? Any recent Irish blood?


----------



## CCorrao

*Thank you*

There definitely is so much to consider.

My father and grandparents were born in Palermo, Italy but I do not want to go down there. I don't think I can handle HOT all year long. Plus my grandparents passed and I lost contact with my father. 

What do I need to apply for since my family is from there?


----------



## accbgb

CCorrao said:


> There definitely is so much to consider.
> 
> My father and grandparents were born in Palermo, Italy but I do not want to go down there. I don't think I can handle HOT all year long. Plus my grandparents passed and I lost contact with my father.
> 
> What do I need to apply for since my family is from there?


Your father as well? Please tell me that he did not give up his Italian citizenship prior to your birth!

If your father was still an Italian citizen at the time of your birth, then you are by default also an Italian citizen. You gather up some documents, make an appointment with your local Italian consulate - or just go to Italy with all the correct documents - and apply for recognition of your Italian citizenship rights. You get an Italian passport (you are now a dual US/Italy citizen) and now you can live in Italy, work in Italy, whatever, just as any other Italian citizen. Anywhere in Italy, not to mention anywhere in the EU.


----------



## MAXTORQUE

Hi
I used to work for aerospace company in Italy
I live about 50 Km south of Rome 
There are nice places here where you can find a flat at very reasonable prices
Ready to help


----------



## CCorrao

MAXTORQUE said:


> Hi
> I used to work for aerospace company in Italy
> I live about 50 Km south of Rome
> There are nice places here where you can find a flat at very reasonable prices
> Ready to help


Thank you, I am planning a trip in Jan to check out places. There is just so many beautiful places it is so hard to figure out where to live. It's especially hard not knowing anyone and moving by yourself to country with a language barrier. 

I just found out I can apply for dual citizenship since my father received his UScitenship papers after I was born.


----------



## MAXTORQUE

CCorrao said:


> Thank you, I am planning a trip in Jan to check out places. There is just so many beautiful places it is so hard to figure out where to live. It's especially hard not knowing anyone and moving by yourself to country with a language barrier.
> 
> I just found out I can apply for dual citizenship since my father received his UScitenship papers after I was born.


Hi
Good news that you can apply for dual citizenship, let me know if like to contact me


----------



## ilario

Hello, If you want you can give a look to Bari or Brindisi (close to the airport). If you want a beautiful place you can go in Trani or Monopoli or Lecce. 
All these cities are in Puglia.

Good luck.


----------



## CCorrao

ilario said:


> Hello, If you want you can give a look to Bari or Brindisi (close to the airport). If you want a beautiful place you can go in Trani or Monopoli or Lecce.
> All these cities are in Puglia.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much, I will check those out today..


----------



## accbgb

On the dual citizenship thing:

Congrats that you can do this. Unfortunately, you will need to deal with the Italian consulate in Miami which has a very long waiting list/processing time. Even if you made an appointment today, you would likely not get in to present your documents for 12 - 24 months and it could easily be 3 years before you are done.

Depending on your schedule, I would certainly call right now and make that appointment; you will have plenty of time to collect the required documents in the correct format. See the Miami consulate's Citizenship page.

If you are in more of a hurry, you can consider collecting all of the documents and then applying directly in Italy. The only downside to this is that you need to ensure that all of your paperwork is in order before arriving in Italy because fixing things after the fact will be more difficult. If you go this route, you may want to engage the services of an attorney: Attorney Luigi Paiano has quite a reputation for citizenship services in Italy; Google him. I would think his services might not cost too much if you do the dirty work of obtaining documents with his guidance. Your case should be very, very, simple.

I can PM you a couple of websites that would be very helpful as well; let me know if you need any additional help.


----------



## CCorrao

Thank you so very much for your help, I have been researching it all night. I see there are many documents. My grandfather passed awhile back and I don't speak to my father so this is going to definitely take some digging but I know I can figure it out. I have other family still alive that may be able to help. It's only time.


----------



## accbgb

First of all, you don't need to worry about your grandfather; you only need to (have to, in fact) go back to the first recognized Italian citizen in your lineage - in this case, your father.

Okay, so here is the potential problem - if your father is living (as, apparently, he is), then you will need his help in obtaining a copy of his naturalization papers. If he were deceased, you would be able to get these on your own by submitting proof of his death. The consulate will also require a signed, notarized statement from your father attesting to the fact that he has never renounced his Italian citizenship (other than his US naturalization, which doesn't count for this purpose). See Form 3 on this web page Recognition of Italian citizenship “jure sanguinis”

Do you think you or someone in your family can convince your father to help you out with these items?

You will also need your father's Italian birth certificate but, surprisingly, that should be easier to obtain, so long as you know where he was born.


----------



## CCorrao

accbgb said:


> First of all, you don't need to worry about your grandfather; you only need to (have to, in fact) go back to the first recognized Italian citizen in your lineage - in this case, your father.
> 
> Okay, so here is the potential problem - if your father is living (as, apparently, he is), then you will need his help in obtaining a copy of his naturalization papers. If he were deceased, you would be able to get these on your own by submitting proof of his death. The consulate will also require a signed, notarized statement from your father attesting to the fact that he has never renounced his Italian citizenship (other than his US naturalization, which doesn't count for this purpose). See Form 3 on this web page Recognition of Italian citizenship “jure sanguinis”
> 
> Do you think you or someone in your family can convince your father to help you out with these items?
> 
> You will also need your father's Italian birth certificate but, surprisingly, that should be easier to obtain, so long as you know where he was born.


You are amazing, thank you..


----------



## accbgb

CCorrao said:


> You are amazing, thank you..


Thank you!

I went through this myself a number of years ago - eight years, to be exact. My situation was more difficult in that I had an extra generation to go through as well as some other minor issues.

If you can get your father's cooperation, you should have a very easy time of it.


----------



## KenzoXIV

CCorrao said:


> There definitely is so much to consider.
> 
> My father and grandparents were born in Palermo, Italy but I do not want to go down there. I don't think I can handle HOT all year long. Plus my grandparents passed and I lost contact with my father.
> 
> What do I need to apply for since my family is from there?


Hot all year round??? I live in the province of Palermo and I am freezing my Jingle Bells off!!! :snowman:

But in general I would highly recommend Palermo being your first port of call while you are getting sorted. You made need to deal with the consulate in Palermo if this is where your father is from.

I would STRONGLY reccomend the route of coming directly to Italy to sort things rather than through consulates.. My Italian wife wanted to change her identity card while in the UK (Thank you washing machine!) the consulate in the UK wanted 3 months to change it. We managed to piece it back together and get her through border control, 48 hours later her new identity card in hand!

Without knowing the situation with your father if it is at all possible to get in touch with him you will find this whole process much easier to do, we will be talking about saving possibly months of time!

In any case the best of luck... and do not be too quick to disregard Sicily, if you have a secure job Sicily is beautiful and rents can be quite low if you know where to look... and I do :spy:


----------



## CCorrao

Thank you so much for information, I think I am going to make Sicily my first stop. I was even going to look to see if lawyers there could possibly help with this process. If you could recommend any parts of Sicily I would truly appreciate it. 

I really thought it stayed really warm there but now I know it gets cool I am looking into there. 

Thanks,
Chasity


----------



## KenzoXIV

CCorrao said:


> Thank you so much for information, I think I am going to make Sicily my first stop. I was even going to look to see if lawyers there could possibly help with this process. If you could recommend any parts of Sicily I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> I really thought it stayed really warm there but now I know it gets cool I am looking into there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chasity


Hi,

In essence anywhere away from the coast, central palermo, central catania and Etna are the best.. Prices are driven up by tourism. Mountain towns are the best for cheap rent, a lot of Sicilians have two or three properties due to inheritence and sometimes these can be more trouble to sort out then they are worth.

For cheapest prices you need to walk the streets of your chosen town and look at the doors for the word 'Affitasi', make a note of the number and give the guy a call. Start the haggling process and get a good price, to get you started I pay 250 euro a month for a very tall 4 room 3 bathroom and Kitchen townhouse (Sounds more than it is). Its considered a 'good' price by most of the locals here but I have heard of cheaper, we pay an extra 50 a month for the security of the contract, if your not worried about that you can do it under the table much cheaper.

To get a residence permit you will need a contract!

It really depends on what you want from your town. In your situation I would recommend heading west of Palermo possibly Carini or Balestrate, this will mean you are close enough to Palermo to do everything you want, but not paying the big city prices. Heading east gets a little more touristy with the likes of Bagheria, Termini and my local beach town of Cefalù. 

Me and the Mrs are thinking of moving to Altavilla but there are many reasons behind this and money is not one of them, money wise its a stupid decision :loco:

Today it is 10° celcius and raining.... for example.. gets colder still January, February. March and April are Wet, May is Wet and Warm. June, August are Hot, September, October.. Average, November, December Wet... In my quiet mountain town, down on the coast its warmer longer but it is never really ridiculously hot.

Hope that helps

Kenzo


----------



## CCorrao

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi,
> 
> In essence anywhere away from the coast, central palermo, central catania and Etna are the best.. Prices are driven up by tourism. Mountain towns are the best for cheap rent, a lot of Sicilians have two or three properties due to inheritence and sometimes these can be more trouble to sort out then they are worth.
> 
> For cheapest prices you need to walk the streets of your chosen town and look at the doors for the word 'Affitasi', make a note of the number and give the guy a call. Start the haggling process and get a good price, to get you started I pay 250 euro a month for a very tall 4 room 3 bathroom and Kitchen townhouse (Sounds more than it is). Its considered a 'good' price by most of the locals here but I have heard of cheaper, we pay an extra 50 a month for the security of the contract, if your not worried about that you can do it under the table much cheaper.
> 
> To get a residence permit you will need a contract!
> 
> It really depends on what you want from your town. In your situation I would recommend heading west of Palermo possibly Carini or Balestrate, this will mean you are close enough to Palermo to do everything you want, but not paying the big city prices. Heading east gets a little more touristy with the likes of Bagheria, Termini and my local beach town of Cefalù.
> 
> Me and the Mrs are thinking of moving to Altavilla but there are many reasons behind this and money is not one of them, money wise its a stupid decision :loco:
> 
> Today it is 10° celcius and raining.... for example.. gets colder still January, February. March and April are Wet, May is Wet and Warm. June, August are Hot, September, October.. Average, November, December Wet... In my quiet mountain town, down on the coast its warmer longer but it is never really ridiculously hot.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Kenzo


Thank you so much for all this great information. I'm about to get searching. I plan on coming there the beginning of February to start looking.


----------



## KenzoXIV

CCorrao said:


> Thank you so much for all this great information. I'm about to get searching. I plan on coming there the beginning of February to start looking.


No Problem at all. This! and This! are good places to start looking. The first one is normally agencies with the odd private listing. The second one is normally the opposite.

Good places to start some research while you are not in Italy.

PS how good is your Italian?

Kenzo


----------



## CCorrao

KenzoXIV said:


> No Problem at all. This! and This! are good places to start looking. The first one is normally agencies with the odd private listing. The second one is normally the opposite.
> 
> Good places to start some research while you are not in Italy.
> 
> PS how good is your Italian?
> 
> Kenzo


Thank you, my Italian hmmmmmm... I know nothing, I'm trying to learn.. I know some Spanish but that's all.. I know shame on myself.. Lol


----------



## KenzoXIV

CCorrao said:


> Thank you, my Italian hmmmmmm... I know nothing, I'm trying to learn.. I know some Spanish but that's all.. I know shame on myself.. Lol


Ah.. In that case I wouldnt get phone numbers off front doors just yet.

Likelyhood of homeowners speaking English in Sicily is very low.. In fact most speak Sicilian rather than Italian and that is a whole different ball game. Agencies may be the way to go until you get settled better with the language but you have until february to get started!

Although I will say I moved to Italy without a word of Italian in my head, you can pick it up quite quickly (If you can get past the sheer volume Sicilians talk at!)

Kenzo


----------



## JLeeB

CCorrao said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Chasity.
> 
> I'm looking to move to Italy and currently work for an Aerospace company which I will still be working for remotely. So a needing a job is not an issue for me.
> 
> I'm not sure where I should start looking.
> 
> I love the beach, but I love the little towns, markets and cafe shops. I'm single and moving with my dog while my grown children remain in the US.
> 
> I do not want to spend a lot on living expenses because I want to be able to explore and travel around Europe.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or information for me?
> 
> Ready for a change and want to live abroad.


My husband and I retired to northern Italy about 5 years ago. We spent some time looking for the best place to live. I happen to love the mountains as well as lakes so we decided on Verbania on Lake Maggiore at the foot of the Alps. It is as stunning an area as anyone can imagine and we are very happy here. The rents are probably higher than southern Italy but for a single lady you could find a very nice apartment close to the lake and all amenities for around 650 Euros a month possibly even cheaper. One of the great things about living here is you do not need a car. Buses, trains and lake ferries can take you anywhere you want to go. There is even a bus specifically for Malpensa the international airport outside of Milan that goes from Verbania and runs about every couple of hours. It will drop you off right at the front entrance of both terminal one and terminal two. The trains from here run right into Milan Central. From there you can go just about anywhere in Italy or further afield. There are lots of wonderful little cafes and shops in the area and of course the beautiful Borromeo Islands in the lake and the internationally renowned garden of Villa Taranto. Verbania is a hop skip from Switzerland as well. Only about 20 minutes by bus. And they love dogs here. We had a beautiful little dog that passed away last year and everyone would stop to pet him and best of all he could go with us everywhere on the train on the bus, and on the ferry. Bringing a dog into most restaurants is also not a problem. Also the weather here is very mild. August is the only really toasty month. Winters are mild with little or no snow and the rest of the year is also terrific.s We do not get a lot of rain either I think because of the mountains. We are really in kind of a micro climate. Hope this helps with your decision!


----------



## Italia-Mx

That sounds like a great place to live in Italy.


----------



## CCorrao

JLeeB said:


> My husband and I retired to northern Italy about 5 years ago. We spent some time looking for the best place to live. I happen to love the mountains as well as lakes so we decided on Verbania on Lake Maggiore at the foot of the Alps. It is as stunning an area as anyone can imagine and we are very happy here. The rents are probably higher than southern Italy but for a single lady you could find a very nice apartment close to the lake and all amenities for around 650 Euros a month possibly even cheaper. One of the great things about living here is you do not need a car. Buses, trains and lake ferries can take you anywhere you want to go. There is even a bus specifically for Malpensa the international airport outside of Milan that goes from Verbania and runs about every couple of hours. It will drop you off right at the front entrance of both terminal one and terminal two. The trains from here run right into Milan Central. From there you can go just about anywhere in Italy or further afield. There are lots of wonderful little cafes and shops in the area and of course the beautiful Borromeo Islands in the lake and the internationally renowned garden of Villa Taranto. Verbania is a hop skip from Switzerland as well. Only about 20 minutes by bus. And they love dogs here. We had a beautiful little dog that passed away last year and everyone would stop to pet him and best of all he could go with us everywhere on the train on the bus, and on the ferry. Bringing a dog into most restaurants is also not a problem. Also the weather here is very mild. August is the only really toasty month. Winters are mild with little or no snow and the rest of the year is also terrific.s We do not get a lot of rain either I think because of the mountains. We are really in kind of a micro climate. Hope this helps with your decision!


Sounds amazing. Today I just got to Rome and definitely could not see myself living here. I rather have more country with a little bit of shopping.


----------



## AnnekeH

I am a freelancer and I love to travel. One day, I moved to Milan and I stayed there. Living in Milan, you no longer see it as a tourist city, but as one of the recognized European centers of fashion, business, and finance. That's why life isn't cheap here. Milan is even ahead of the capital Rome in the concentration of fashionable and well-dressed men. It rightfully has the status of the capital of men's fashion.

Here do not hesitate to show luxury, success, without exceeding the limits of taste. But the life of the average Milanese (who live far from aristocratic quarters and designer clothing stores) is little different from the life of a citizen in most European cities.

It is also easy to communicate with people. I worked in different parts of the world and have constantly chosen coworking. In Italy, several portals have helped me with this. For example, the list of coworking Milano that I found here. I also have a lot of other good portals too

Yes, a lot has changed in my life since I moved to Milan: I still love Italy, I look at it with slightly different eyes than before. After all, being a tourist and living in the countryside is not the same.


----------



## AnnekeH

I am a freelancer and I love to travel. One day, I moved to Milan and I stayed there. Living in Milan, you no longer see it as a tourist city, but as one of the recognized European centers of fashion, business, and finance. That's why life isn't cheap here. Milan is even ahead of the capital Rome in the concentration of fashionable and well-dressed men. It rightfully has the status of the capital of men's fashion.

Here do not hesitate to show luxury, success, without exceeding the limits of taste. But the life of the average Milanese (who live far from aristocratic quarters and designer clothing stores) is little different from the life of a citizen in most European cities.

It is also easy to communicate with people. I worked in different parts of the world and have constantly chosen coworking. In Italy, several portals have helped me with this. For example, the list of coworking Milano that I found here. I also have a lot of other good portals too

Yes, a lot has changed in my life since I moved to Milan: I still love Italy, I look at it with slightly different eyes than before. After all, being a tourist and living in the countryside is not the same.


----------



## Accetturese

Hello,
I live in absolutely the most beautiful part of Italy, in the middle of a national park surrounded by tree covered mountains.
Basilicata. You want cheap? Aside from remote parts of Sicily and Calabria you wont get cheaper.
Everyone who lives in Italy will be convinced that they live in the nicest part, naturally, but in my case it is true! Hehe.
Come on as long a holiday as you can manage and travel the country to see which part suits you best.
My village, by the way, is called Accettura, google it!


----------

